# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  شرایط و قوانین دیپلم مجدد با توجه به این تصاویر

## Dayi javad

سلام من امروز رفتم مدرسه و چن تا عکس از کتاب  رهنمون امتحانات گرفتم !!
من خودم خرداد این کارارو انجام دادم و دیپلمم رو تقریبا گرفتم !این پست وااس اونایی که الان میخان برن بگیرن !!

مهلت ثبت نام هنوز هست سریعا اقدام کنید 



اینایی که میگن سقف انتخاب واحد دارن عکس آخری رو نگاه کنن نوشته ندااااااارن !!

در ضمن من خودم امتحان دادم و سقف انتخاب واحدی در کار نبود !!

امروزم مدرسه ک بودم از دفتر دار پرسیدم میشه چون تابستون سقف واحد داشته باشن (این سوال ی نفر بودا )

گفت نه والا اگ اینطور بود تو هم باید پس سقف انتخاب واحد میداشتی !!

----------


## Orwell

سلام
شما دیپ دومتون ریاضی گرفتین یا تجربی ؟

----------


## ikonkuri

سلام چی شد در آخر 
الان دیپ مجدد گرفتی؟
معدلت چند شد؟

----------


## Dayi javad

من تجربی داشتم انسانی گرفتم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

دوست عزیز من خرداد اقدام کردم و همه رو امتحان دادم !!

فلسفه رو نخوندم و قبول نشدم ( اگ میخوندم ک قبول میشدم چون سختم نیس ک بگی سخت بودو قبول نشدم ) 

چن تا از دوستان سوالاتی پرسیدن منم امروز ک مدرسه بودم از کتاب رهنمون عکس گرفتم واسشون تا مشکلشون حل شه !!
خودم 10 شهریور فقط باید فلسفه امتحان بدم !

----------


## last shot

بچه ها یکی از فامیلامون دیپلم تجربی 83 هست که معدل براش بی اثره میخواد کنکور مجدد بده به نظرتون ارزش داره بره دیپلم مجدد مثلا ریاضی بگیره مجدد تجربی که نمیتونه بگیره نه ؟(فارغ التحصیل یک رشته خوب هست اما عشقش دندان هست)

----------


## Orwell

> بچه ها یکی از فامیلامون دیپلم تجربی 83 هست که معدل براش بی اثره میخواد کنکور مجدد بده به نظرتون ارزش داره بره دیپلم مجدد مثلا ریاضی بگیره مجدد تجربی که نمیتونه بگیره نه ؟(فارغ التحصیل یک رشته خوب هست اما عشقش دندان هست)


بنظره من دیپ دوم گرفتنش اشتباهه
بگو بدون تاثیر معدل برو عشق و حال کن

----------


## last shot

آره خب چیزی بهشون نگفتم گفتم تیری باشه در تاریکی

----------


## Dayi javad

> بچه ها یکی از فامیلامون دیپلم تجربی 83 هست که معدل براش بی اثره میخواد کنکور مجدد بده به نظرتون ارزش داره بره دیپلم مجدد مثلا ریاضی بگیره مجدد تجربی که نمیتونه بگیره نه ؟(فارغ التحصیل یک رشته خوب هست اما عشقش دندان هست)



دیپلم های قبل از 84 تاثیری در کنکور ندارن !! این که خیلی خوبه چرا بره دیپ دوم بگیره آخه !!

درصد کنکور واسش حساب میشه فقط

----------


## last shot

یعنی برای رتبه زیر 1500 منطقه فقط بیست به دردش میخوره؟کلا معدل 19 تا کجا خوب عمل میکنه

----------


## Dayi javad

> یعنی برای رتبه زیر 1500 منطقه فقط بیست به دردش میخوره؟کلا معدل 19 تا کجا خوب عمل میکنه


میگم که اگ قبل 84 دیپلم گرفته اصن دیگ تاثیر معدل واسش مهم نیس !!

100 درصد کنکورش بستگی داره !!

چ ربطی داره رتبه زیر 1500 به معدل 20 ؟؟

----------


## amoo

افا من مدرسه بزرگسالان دولتی تو شهرمون نمی دونم کجا هاست ! 
اهواز

----------


## amoo

هیچی هیچی درست شد . فقط می خوواستم بدونم هزینش چقد می شه ؟ واسه هر واحد >؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> هیچی هیچی درست شد . فقط می خوواستم بدونم هزینش چقد می شه ؟ واسه هر واحد >؟


والا تا جایی ک من میدونم داوطلبین متفرقه باید هزینه ی بیشتری بدن و در عوض ی نمره ی کمی واسشون به عنوان مستمر در نظر گرفته میشه تا قبولی راحت تر باش !!

ولی به طور معمولی و داوطلب آزاد شرکت کنی همون درسی 6 تومن و باید بدی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## last shot

> میگم که اگ قبل 84 دیپلم گرفته اصن دیگ تاثیر معدل واسش مهم نیس !!
> 
> 100 درصد کنکورش بستگی داره !!
> چ ربطی داره رتبه زیر 1500 به معدل 20 ؟؟


منظورم این بود که اگه دیپلم مجدد بگیره با معدل 19 برای رتبه زیر 1500 -1000 تاثیر مثبت داره یا منفی.چون برای مثلا رتبه 30 معدل بیست تاثیر مثبت داره و 19 تاثیر منفی .از اون جنبه پرسیدم.

----------


## Black

ببخشید سقف انتخاب واحد چیه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> ببخشید سقف انتخاب واحد چیه؟


ینی شما ی تعداد واحد میتونی تو شهریور امتحان بدی ی تعداد روتو دی و ... همه رو نمیشه ی بار امتحان بدی !!
خوشبختانه مشمول ( شامل کدومش درسته  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):    ) ماها نمیش

----------


## Dayi javad

> منظورم این بود که اگه دیپلم مجدد بگیره با معدل 19 برای رتبه زیر 1500 -1000 تاثیر مثبت داره یا منفی.چون برای مثلا رتبه 30 معدل بیست تاثیر مثبت داره و 19 تاثیر منفی .از اون جنبه پرسیدم.


چون تعداد معدل بالاها زیاد ! مثلا ب جز معدل 20 ما ی عالمه معدل بین 19 تا 20 داریم !! تاثیرش بستگی داره به درصد و تلاش اون رقبا !! 

و تلاش و درصد ایشون !!

ولی در کل اگ دیپلم نظام قدیم کسی داره نباید سمت گرفتن دیپلم بره !! حتی اگ واس رتبه 1 میخونه!!

اگ واس خودتون میخاین ک معدل 19 خیلی خوبه و وقتی ک میخواین بزارین واس دیپلم صرف کنکورتون کنید !!
اگ معدلتون پایین و دیپلم مجدد میخای خب دیگ تصمیم با خودت

----------


## last shot

نتیجه اخلاقی : دیپلم مجدد نگیرید اتلاف وقته. بشینید کنکورتون رو جدی تر بخونید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khatte2

عاقا یکی میشه تو توضیح مفصل برا من بده ؟؟؟ من دیپلم تجربی ام . معدل نهاییم 13/5 هستش

الان انسانی بگیرم چه درسایی نمرش حساب میشه ؟ اگه انسانی بگیرم تجربیم چی میشه ؟ تکلیف پیشدانشگاهی چی میشه ؟ برا دیپ مجدد هم سوم و هم چهارمو باید بدیم ؟

----------


## Ritalin

> ینی شما ی تعداد واحد میتونی تو شهریور امتحان بدی ی تعداد روتو دی و ... همه رو نمیشه ی بار امتحان بدی !!
> خوشبختانه مشمول ( شامل کدومش درسته    ) ماها نمیش


من الان دبیرستان بزرگسالان بودم گفتن با یدکد انتقال از دبیرستان قبلیت بگیریذتا تطبیق بزنیم که احتمالا من که تجربیم میخوام انسانی بگیرم باید علاوه بر درسای سوم درسای دوم هم امتحان بدم و تابستون فقط ۱۱ واحد و دی۲۲ واحد میتونم بردارم الان چه جوری اینا راضی کنم

----------


## Ritalin

این کتاب که چند صفحه گذاشتیداز کجا میشه گرفت

----------


## idealist

> من الان دبیرستان بزرگسالان بودم گفتن با یدکد انتقال از دبیرستان قبلیت بگیریذتا تطبیق بزنیم که احتمالا من که تجربیم میخوام انسانی بگیرم باید علاوه بر درسای سوم درسای دوم هم امتحان بدم و تابستون فقط ۱۱ واحد و دی۲۲ واحد میتونم بردارم الان چه جوری اینا راضی کنم


خیر درسای اول و دوم رو نیاز نیست امتحان بدین.

----------


## mpaarshin

آقا شما نمیدونی بشه دوباره همون دیپلم رو امتحان داد؟؟
من دیپلم مجدد گرفتم ولی نتونستم نمره خوبی بگیرم
دیپلم قبلیم ریاضی بود 9 بود معدلش این یکی تجربی 13 
میخوام ببینم میشه یکیشو با تعهد دادن دوباره امتحان داد؟

----------


## GUST

> چون تعداد معدل بالاها زیاد ! مثلا ب جز معدل 20 ما ی عالمه معدل بین 19 تا 20 داریم !! تاثیرش بستگی داره به درصد و تلاش اون رقبا !! 
> 
> و تلاش و درصد ایشون !!
> 
> ولی در کل اگ دیپلم نظام قدیم کسی داره نباید سمت گرفتن دیپلم بره !! حتی اگ واس رتبه 1 میخونه!!
> 
> اگ واس خودتون میخاین ک معدل 19 خیلی خوبه و وقتی ک میخواین بزارین واس دیپلم صرف کنکورتون کنید !!
> اگ معدلتون پایین و دیپلم مجدد میخای خب دیگ تصمیم با خودت


معدل17.8  واسه 500-1500 منطقه 1 کمه؟

----------


## GUST

خیلی نگرانم

----------


## Dayi javad

یک سوال :

آقا الان ینی معدل تو رتبه تاثیری نداره ؟؟ و تو پذیرش دانشگاه تاثیر داره ؟؟ چ جوری اینطور میش

----------


## Dayi javad

کاش تو این مملکت یکی بود میومد همه چیزو واضح واس کنکوریا توضیح میداد !! تا گرفتار هر حرفی نشن !!

هر کی ی سازی میزنه !!
مشاورای درسی هم تو زمینه معدل حرفاشون با هم فرق میکنه !!

ی کاری کردن کسی ک گذشتش اشتباهی کرده دیگ نتون جبران کنه !!

اینم طرح حمایت از ماس !!

گاهی باید واس قانون گذارای کشورمون تاسف بخوریم ک چ جوری ب اون مقام رسیدن

----------


## eli94

> دوست عزیز من خرداد اقدام کردم و همه رو امتحان دادم !!
> 
> فلسفه رو نخوندم و قبول نشدم ( اگ میخوندم ک قبول میشدم چون سختم نیس ک بگی سخت بودو قبول نشدم ) 
> 
> چن تا از دوستان سوالاتی پرسیدن منم امروز ک مدرسه بودم از کتاب رهنمون عکس گرفتم واسشون تا مشکلشون حل شه !!
> خودم 10 شهریور فقط باید فلسفه امتحان بدم !


شما نمیتونستید تک ماده بزنید؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> شما نمیتونستید تک ماده بزنید؟


نه

----------


## amoo

سلام یک سوال اگر تو دیپلم مجدد یک درس و تو دی بیافتیم چی میشه ؟
من می ترسم زیست یا زمین و بیفتم !!

----------


## m.a_935267

> کاش تو این مملکت یکی بود میومد همه چیزو واضح واس کنکوریا توضیح میداد !! تا گرفتار هر حرفی نشن !!
> 
> هر کی ی سازی میزنه !!
> مشاورای درسی هم تو زمینه معدل حرفاشون با هم فرق میکنه !!
> 
> ی کاری کردن کسی ک گذشتش اشتباهی کرده دیگ نتون جبران کنه !!
> 
> اینم طرح حمایت از ماس !!
> 
> گاهی باید واس قانون گذارای کشورمون تاسف بخوریم ک چ جوری ب اون مقام رسیدن


ببینین معدل خیلییییییییییی مهمه متاسفانه!
الان خودمو مثال میزنم بفهمین کاملا!

تراز حدودی کنکور من: 10600

تراز حدودی معدل من(ریاضی با معدل 16.70): 6600

تراز کل من در زیرگروه 1 تجربی: 9880 (تقریبا)
عکس کارنامه من:


عکس سوابق تحصیلی من:


حالا اگر فرض کنیم معدل من حدود 19 بود ببینیم رتبه من چند میشد امسال:
تراز حدودی معدل 19: 9700 (تقریبا)
تراز کل درصورت معدل 19 : 10438
رتبه حدودی من در این صورت در منطقه 3 : 69 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


من که الان از رتبم ناراضی نیستم. خدارو هم شکر میکنم که به هدفم میرسم
ولی ای کاش دیپلم مجدد میگرفتم پارسال تا تهران قبول میشدم!

----------


## khatte2

بچه ها الان من پارسال با دیپ تجربی کنمور دادم, کنکور بعد رو با دیپ انسانی بدم, مشکلی نداره عایا ؟؟؟
کدوم درسایه انسانی آسونه که شهریور امتحان بدم, ۱۷ واحد که سخته برا دی...

----------


## Dayi javad

> ببینین معدل خیلییییییییییی مهمه متاسفانه!
> الان خودمو مثال میزنم بفهمین کاملا!
> 
> تراز حدودی کنکور من: 10600
> 
> تراز حدودی معدل من(ریاضی با معدل 16.70): 6600
> 
> تراز کل من در زیرگروه 1 تجربی: 9880 (تقریبا)
> عکس کارنامه من:
> ...



داداش پس چ جور میگن معدل تو رتبه تاثیر نداره ؟ میگن تو پذیرش دانشگاه تاثیر داره !! من ک نفهمیدم چی شد

----------


## m.a_935267

> داداش پس چ جور میگن معدل تو رتبه تاثیر نداره ؟ میگن تو پذیرش دانشگاه تاثیر داره !! من ک نفهمیدم چی شد


درس به درس نمره نهایی تراز میشه عین درصد کنکور. بعد دوتا تراز به دست میاد یکی تراز آزمون کنکور یکی تراز سوابق تحصیلی.
تراز کل زیر گروه = تراز آزمون * 0.75 + تراز سوابق تحصیلی*0.25

اونی که شما میگی تو کنکور تاثیر نمی دادن مال سال 92 به قبل بود. الان خیلی تاثیر داره اونم تاثیر مستقیم!
اگه معدلتون زیر 17 هست حتما دوباره دیپلم بگیرین و این فرصت طلایی رو از دست ندین!
من معدلم 16.70 بود رتبم از 70 رسید به 332!
دیگه خود دانید

----------


## Dayi javad

> درس به درس نمره نهایی تراز میشه عین درصد کنکور. بعد دوتا تراز به دست میاد یکی تراز آزمون کنکور یکی تراز سوابق تحصیلی.
> تراز کل زیر گروه = تراز آزمون * 0.75 + تراز سوابق تحصیلی*0.25
> 
> اونی که شما میگی تو کنکور تاثیر نمی دادن مال سال 92 به قبل بود. الان خیلی تاثیر داره اونم تاثیر مستقیم!
> اگه معدلتون زیر 17 هست حتما دوباره دیپلم بگیرین و این فرصت طلایی رو از دست ندین!
> من معدلم 16.70 بود رتبم از 70 رسید به 332!
> دیگه خود دانید


تقریبا گرفتم ی تجدیدی دارم !! 10 شهریور امتحان میدم

----------


## amoo

مهلت تموم شده واسه ما واسه شهریور چه کنم من ؟؟    :Yahoo (2):

----------


## meh.75

> سلام من امروز رفتم مدرسه و چن تا عکس از کتاب  رهنمون امتحانات گرفتم !!
> من خودم خرداد این کارارو انجام دادم و دیپلمم رو تقریبا گرفتم !این پست وااس اونایی که الان میخان برن بگیرن !!
> 
> مهلت ثبت نام هنوز هست سریعا اقدام کنید 
> 
> فایل پیوست 37575فایل پیوست 37576فایل پیوست 37577فایل پیوست 37578فایل پیوست 37579
> 
> اینایی که میگن سقف انتخاب واحد دارن عکس آخری رو نگاه کنن نوشته ندااااااارن !!
> 
> ...


داداش اگه پی دی اف یا خود این کتابو داری برام بفرست مسئولای اینجا بدجور نفهمن اصلا هیچیو قبول نمیکنن

----------


## sardare azmoon

یک سوال : ایا برای دیپلم مجدد لازمه از دیپلم اول یک سال گذشته باشه؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام آقا جواد
معدل دیپلم بنده 16.63 شده و رشته ام هم تجربی هست و میخوام کنکورتجربی95شرکت کنم. میخوام واسه دیپلم مجدد ریاضی اقدام کنم.ولی خوب چون اکثر درسای رشته ریاضی واسه ما که کنکور تجربی می دیم تاثیر داره و پس نمره ای که توی نهایی می گیرم مهمه، احساس میکنم شاید نتونم تا امتحانات دی واسه دیپلم مجدد درست و درمون بخونم جوری که معدلم واسه دیپلم ریاضی بالای نوزده بیاد. آخه باید واسه کنکور هم بخونم.
راستش شرایطشو هم ندارم که بخوام واسه دیپلم انسانی اقدام کنم چون درساشو اصلا بلد نیستم و راستش اصلا خوشم نمیاد.
رو همین حساب میخواستم از شما که این راه رو رفتی بپرسم که میشه مثلا 5 تا از  درسای سوم ریاضی رو دی امتحان بدم و 5 تای دیگه اش رو بذارم خرداد 95 امتحان بدم......؟؟؟؟
می دونم با این حساب باید با دیپلم تجربیم توی کنکور ثبت نام کنم و دیپلم ریاضیم واسه خرداد 95آماده میشه. 
ولی آیا میشه اون موقعی که باید بریم و کارت ورود به آزمون سراسری95 رو بگیریم نسبت به اطلاعات کارت دریافتی اعتراض بزنم و برم آموزش و پرورش و دیپلمم رو از تجربی به ریاضی تغییر بدم؟
مثلا خود شما که خرداد 94 دیپلم انسانیتون رو گرفتین مثلا می تونستین واسه کنکور94 موقع انتشار کارت آزمون ، برین آموزش و پرورش و درخواست تغییر دیپلمتون رو به انسانی بدین؟
ممنون میشم اگر کس دیگه ای هم هر اطلاعاتی در این باره داره بگه....

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام آقا جواد
> معدل دیپلم بنده 16.63 شده و رشته ام هم تجربی هست و میخوام کنکورتجربی95شرکت کنم. میخوام واسه دیپلم مجدد ریاضی اقدام کنم.ولی خوب چون اکثر درسای رشته ریاضی واسه ما که کنکور تجربی می دیم تاثیر داره و پس نمره ای که توی نهایی می گیرم مهمه، احساس میکنم شاید نتونم تا امتحانات دی واسه دیپلم مجدد درست و درمون بخونم جوری که معدلم واسه دیپلم ریاضی بالای نوزده بیاد. آخه باید واسه کنکور هم بخونم.
> راستش شرایطشو هم ندارم که بخوام واسه دیپلم انسانی اقدام کنم چون درساشو اصلا بلد نیستم و راستش اصلا خوشم نمیاد.
> رو همین حساب میخواستم از شما که این راه رو رفتی بپرسم که میشه مثلا 5 تا از  درسای سوم ریاضی رو دی امتحان بدم و 5 تای دیگه اش رو بذارم خرداد 95 امتحان بدم......؟؟؟؟
> می دونم با این حساب باید با دیپلم تجربیم توی کنکور ثبت نام کنم و دیپلم ریاضیم واسه خرداد 95آماده میشه. 
> ولی آیا میشه اون موقعی که باید بریم و کارت ورود به آزمون سراسری95 رو بگیریم نسبت به اطلاعات کارت دریافتی اعتراض بزنم و برم آموزش و پرورش و دیپلمم رو از تجربی به ریاضی تغییر بدم؟
> مثلا خود شما که خرداد 94 دیپلم انسانیتون رو گرفتین مثلا می تونستین واسه کنکور94 موقع انتشار کارت آزمون ، برین آموزش و پرورش و درخواست تغییر دیپلمتون رو به انسانی بدین؟
> ممنون میشم اگر کس دیگه ای هم هر اطلاعاتی در این باره داره بگه....


سلام بر تو داداش !

تاحالا ک این امکان وجود نداشته ک بشه موقع کارت ورود به جلسه عنوان دیپلم و معدلو عوض کرد !! 

مگ امسال این چنین بشه!

----------


## مرتضے

سلام دوستان میشه کسی که اطلاعات داره لطفا کمکم کنه  من دیپلم مجدد ثبت  نام کردم بعد یک امتحان رو رفتم سرجلسه بقیه رو نرفتم حالا میخوام بدونم سر  دیپلم قبلیم که ریاضی بوده چی اومده ایا باطل شده یا میتونم از همون برای  کنکور استفاده کنم ایا هنوز ریز نمراتم در مدرسه بزرگسالان که فاراغ  التحصیل شدم هست من سه تجدیدی اوردم رفتم بزرگسالان دیپلم ریاضی رو و اونجا  گرفتمش اگه کنکور بدم بعد برای تاییدیه تحصیلی مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد مثل  بگن تو دیپلم مجدد میخواستی بگیری چون نگرفتیش این دیپلمت باطل شده و باید  اون دیپلم دوم رو بگیری ؟؟ 						
کسی بوده که این مشکل رو داشته باشه ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## khaan

> سلام دوستان میشه کسی که اطلاعات داره لطفا کمکم کنه  من دیپلم مجدد ثبت  نام کردم بعد یک امتحان رو رفتم سرجلسه بقیه رو نرفتم حالا میخوام بدونم سر  دیپلم قبلیم که ریاضی بوده چی اومده ایا باطل شده یا میتونم از همون برای  کنکور استفاده کنم ایا هنوز ریز نمراتم در مدرسه بزرگسالان که فاراغ  التحصیل شدم هست من سه تجدیدی اوردم رفتم بزرگسالان دیپلم ریاضی رو و اونجا  گرفتمش اگه کنکور بدم بعد برای تاییدیه تحصیلی مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد مثل  بگن تو دیپلم مجدد میخواستی بگیری چون نگرفتیش این دیپلمت باطل شده و باید  اون دیپلم دوم رو بگیری ؟؟                         
> کسی بوده که این مشکل رو داشته باشه ؟؟؟


هیچ دیپلمی تحت هیچ شرایطی باطل نمیشه. اگه قبلا دیپلم ریاضی داشتی الان هم داریش و ریز نمرات و کارنامه و ... در مدرسه و آموزش پرورش موجود هستن و ازش میتونی برای هر کنکوری استفاده کنی فقط وقتی که دیپلم تجربی هم گرفتی و دارای دو دیپلم ریاضی و تجربی شدی اگه بخوای کنکور ریاضی بدی حتما باید اون دیپلمت که ریاضی هست رو در ثبت نام وارد کنی و در مورد تجربی هم همینطور.

----------


## مرتضے

:Yahoo (101):  سلام داداش khaan
شما مطمئنی که دیپلم اولم هم میتونم استفاده کنم(( دیپلم اولم ریاضی ، دیپلم درخواستی برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی در خرداد یک امتحان رفتم سر جلسه بقیه رو نرفتم))
من دیپلم ریاضی دارم  معدلمم خیلی پایینه از طرفی رفتم بزرگسالان برای ترمیم معدل گفتن چون دیپلمتو رو اینجا گرفتی (( سه تجدیدی اوردم رفتم بزرگسالان )) گفتن نمیتونی ترمیم شرکت کنی رفتم برای دیپلم مجدد درخواست دادم تا کاراشو راه انداختم همش یک هفته مونده بود به امتحانات من اخرین ثبت نامی بودم نتونسم خودمو اماده کنم رفتم بزرگسالان تیرماه با رفتار بد مسئولاش مواجه شدم که دیگه دوس ندارم اصلا برم برا امتحان دادن پیششون از طرفیم امتحانات داخلی رو برام وارد نکرده بودن یک درسم که باید جای تربیت بدنی میزدن گفتن خودمون برات وارد میکنیم اونم نکرده بودن قبلا هم برای گرفتن مدرک گواهنامه دیپلم پدر ادمو در میاوردن تا بهم بدنش در کل خیلی بی نظم هستن منم دیگه قید هرچی امتحان نهایی رو زدم حالا برا این  این سوال رو کردم ببینم دیپلم اولم هنوز هستش و ازرش داره برای دانشگاه و قبولش میکنن فردا برای تاییدیه تحصیلی هنوز سوابقم تو اموز پروش منطقه هست یا نه؟؟ 
بنظرت بازار کار رشته های انسانی خوبه انسانی بخونم؟؟ چون 6.85 درصد تاثیر داره معدلم در انسانی ؟؟ یا تجربی شرکت کنم با اینکه 18 درصد هستش؟؟ و زیست هم برام از 100 حساب میشه؟؟ *
*

----------


## مرتضے

کســــــــــــــــی دیگه نیست که خبر داشته باشه و جواب ما رو بده خواهش میکنم 
بینم آیا مدارک دیپلم قبلیم هنوز هستش یا باطل شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترو خدا زود جواب بدین

----------


## Dayi javad

> کســــــــــــــــی دیگه نیست که خبر داشته باشه و جواب ما رو بده خواهش میکنم 
> بینم آیا مدارک دیپلم قبلیم هنوز هستش یا باطل شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترو خدا زود جواب بدین


دیپلم قبلیت ؟ 
چرا باید باطل شده باش ؟

----------


## مرتضے

اقا جواد داداش توکه زحمت کشیدی جواب دادی اینم جواب بده
من دیپلم اولم ریاضی بوده و اقدام کردم برای گرفتم دیپلم تجربی ثبت نامم کرده بودم تو بزرگسالان و یک امتحان هم رفتم و بقیه رو نرفتم ایا منم باید طبق اون بند در دفترچه کنکور عمل کنم؟؟که کسانیکه بیش از یک دیپلم احذ کردن صفرا دیپلم مرتبط با گروه ازمایشی مورد استناد هست ... یا اینکه من دیپلم دومم که تجربی هست رو نمیه کار ول کردم متونم با دیپلم اولم که ریاضیه در گروه ازمایشی تجربی شرکت کنم و کنکور بدم؟؟

----------


## مرتضے

دیپلم قبلیم ریاضی بوده و اقدام به گرفتن دیپلم مجدد در تجربی کردم گفتم بینم هنوز هستش دیپلم قبلیم یا از بین رفته و دیگه ارزشی نداره منظورم این بوده البته من یک امتحان رو رفتم سر جلسه و بقیه رو نرفتم در دیپلم دوم که تجربی بوده

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

دوستا وقتی دیپلم مجدد میگیرین. نمراتی که تطبیق میزنین برای سنجش ارسال میشه یا نمیشه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> اقا جواد داداش توکه زحمت کشیدی جواب دادی اینم جواب بده
> من دیپلم اولم ریاضی بوده و اقدام کردم برای گرفتم دیپلم تجربی ثبت نامم کرده بودم تو بزرگسالان و یک امتحان هم رفتم و بقیه رو نرفتم ایا منم باید طبق اون بند در دفترچه کنکور عمل کنم؟؟که کسانیکه بیش از یک دیپلم احذ کردن صفرا دیپلم مرتبط با گروه ازمایشی مورد استناد هست ... یا اینکه من دیپلم دومم که تجربی هست رو نمیه کار ول کردم متونم با دیپلم اولم که ریاضیه در گروه ازمایشی تجربی شرکت کنم و کنکور بدم؟؟


اگ دیپلم ریاضی داری هر دیپلم دیگ ای بگیری و بخوای کنکور تجربی بگیری فقط میتونی با همون دیپلم ریاضیت کنکور تجربی بدی!
اگ دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی و دیپلم تجربی بگیری و بخوای کنکور تجربی بدی فقط میتونی با دیپلم تجربیت کنکور بدی ! :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

دوستان یکی به سوال من جواب بده.نمرات تطبیقی تو دیپم دوم به سنجش ارسال میشه؟

----------


## مرتضے

> دوستان یکی به سوال من جواب بده.نمرات تطبیقی تو دیپم دوم به سنجش ارسال میشه؟


 فک کنم ارسال نمیشه .... چون تو سایت ساهت هم زده که نمرات تطبیقی ارسال نمیشه .. سایت ساهت سایتیه که  سوابق تحصیلی اونجا هستن

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

خب پس اگه بیایم دیپلم مجدد بگیریم ولی همه دروس رو تطبیق بزنیم. در واقع تاثیر معدل رو دور زدیم.

----------


## مرتضے

> خب پس اگه بیایم دیپلم مجدد بگیریم ولی همه دروس رو تطبیق بزنیم. در واقع تاثیر معدل رو دور زدیم.


احتمالا .. ولی بیشتر تحقیق کن ... مثلا اگر دیپلم تجربی داری و میخای دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیری در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی نمیشه ... باید دیپلمت مرتبط باشه کنکورت البته این برای کسانیکه بیش از یک دیپلم اخذ کردن ... یکم دردسر داره البته اگر مدیر و کارکنان بزرگسالان منطقتون آدم باشن مثل مال ما نباشن زیاد کار سختی نیست .

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

منطقی هستن. من شهریور امتحان عربی-زمین-ریاضی دارم. و دی ماه زیست

----------

